# Baja Sur --> Yucatan?



## Mexpat46 (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm a new member, currently a full-time resident of La Paz, Baja California Sur, who is considering a move to the Yucatan. (Exact destination still under consideration) Are there any other members who have made this transition that would be willing to share their experiences - good, bad, or ugly?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

well it's a 180 degree turn a round, depending on what part of the Yucatan Peninsula your thinking of going, Cancun Is like Cabo, Merida is more like La Paz, the Caribbean water is like Pichilingue while the water along the gulf is more like La Paz Bay...La Paz is surrounded by desert while the Yucatan is scrub brush and jungle...It will be a lot more humid in the Yucatan than the dry heat of La Paz..I almost bought a house in Merida,it was mid-March and 94 degrees...Hope this helps....suerte


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=Mexpat46;2101081]I'm a new member, currently a full-time resident of La Paz, Baja California Sur, who is considering a move to the Yucatan. (Exact destination still under consideration) Are there any other members who have made this transition that would be willing to share their experiences - good, bad, or ugly?[/QUOTE]_

As I have never been to Baja California Sur but have been in many places in The Yucatan, some repeatedly and know it well but have considered the possibilty of residing in La Paz in the winter, may I ask why you wish to leave La Paz and move to an, as yet, undecided location in The Yucatan? The Yucatan Peninsula is many things from region to region so you might wish to enlighten us as to your goals with this move. 

We thought seriously about moving to several places on the peninsula from Merida to small towns on the Gulf between Chicxulub to Dzilam de Bravo to Tulum, Akumal, Majuhual and Xcalak on the Caribbean to Lake Bacalar and explored those places a few years ago and frequently return but only in the winter because we found the summer heat and humidity rather unpleasant for our personal tastes. Finally, we decided instead to move to the Chiapas Highlands and just visit The Yucatan from our home there on occasions but that´s just a matter of our personal preference for cooler, highland living most of the year.

As for Merida, as they say, only mad dogs and Englishmen go out in the noonday sun. Meridianos are at work, home or crowded into air conditioned bars drinking ice cold cocktails at mid-day. In the summer, they congregate on the Gulf beaches to try to catch some of those sea breezes when the heat and humidity make the city unbearable for many.


----------

